# 3 1/2" 20 gauge



## younggun (May 20, 2008)

saw an article on these in a hunting mag. guy in the article dropped a buffalo at 100 yards and a deer at 191. any one seen one?
http://www.hastingsammunition.com/id4.html


----------



## deeker (May 20, 2008)

I disagree with the premise, that recoil starts as the bullet/shot exits the muzzle. It starts as soon as the bullet/shot starts moving forward.

Looks interesting though.


----------



## younggun (May 21, 2008)

saw a box of em at the gun store today. according to the chart on the back of the box they drop like a lead balloon at long range, sight in for 140 yards and aim 9" high at 200


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 21, 2008)

That is a bit more drop than average, but I sight my 12ga in at 150yds, and at 200 I have to aim 4-6in high with Hornady SST Slugs. I took a 12 pointer last year at 185yds. Longest I've ever even attempted with a shotgun, I aimed about 4" high, and spined him... he dropped right there. I guess I should have aimed about 2" high, if that.


----------

